# Halo Gourmet Juice Pre-sales - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/12/14)

Halo is now available to pre-order at Sir Vape.

Expected delivery date is Monday and we will ship out to you Tuesday morning. Please note that there is a possibility that there could be a delay with customs and if that is the case we will ship out as soon as it arrives. We have had confirmation that there should be no issues but your never know.

We are proud to present:

Tribeca
Voodoo
Belgian Cocoa
Malibu
Midnight Apple

Available in 6, 12 & 18mg

Halo uses only the finest ingredients and is 100% alcohol free 

Price is R270 per 30ml bottle and stocks are limited.

Get it here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/halo-gourmet-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/14)

Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (20/12/14)

Update. Juices will be here MONDAY so orders will def be going out late Monday or Tuesday morning. It's gonna be Halo Christmas for some folk. Can't wait to try these

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (20/12/14)

Yeah baby cant wait.


----------



## steve (21/12/14)

Awesome ... Done !

Reactions: Like 3


----------

